# Ford 1320 quit



## jclark65 (Feb 16, 2017)

Guys,
I'm trying to figure out what happened and hope its is an easy fix.
I was finishing up snow blowing last night and the tractor just quit. I thought I might have run out of gas so I put 5 gallons in and that fuelled the over 6 gallon tank. I checked the fuel filter bulb and It was full of fuel.
I've tried to start it and the starter is turning along with the fan but the engine acts like its not getting fuel or fire. There is no sputter or combustion. No big noises when she quit, it just stopped like I had turned the key off. 
I'm looking for some suggestions from the pros of where to look before I Call in a mechanic and start spending$$.
Thanks for any help,
Jeff


----------



## jclark65 (Feb 16, 2017)

BTW, The engine is a 3 cyl diesel.


----------



## Colliam7 (Jun 30, 2016)

I am not a diesel mechanic. But, I am a diesel tractor owner, and I have run out of fuel before, on my 3000 once years ago, and my 1310 once. And, even after fueling, the motors would not start. The problem was air being pulled into the injection system. The fix in both cases was to bleed air from the (high pressure) fuel injection system. Start with the bleed screws on the pump, then detach the fuel injector lines from each cylinder, and bleed the air out (crank the engine), until there was a steady flow of fuel coming out of the lines. Messy, but did the trick both times. It is a straightforward process and an easy fix, once you locate the the bleed screw on the pump. Then work toward the engine. You can even Google the issue and you will see You Tube videos on bleeding air from diesel systems.


----------



## jclark65 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I don't think it ran out of fuel. The tank is 6.7 gallons (I believe) and it would barely hold the 5 gallon. The glass bulb that holds the fuel filter was full and when I loosened it, fuel immediately came pouring out. I was on level ground as well. I will check the lines though as this is either a fuel or fire issue I believe.


----------



## jclark65 (Feb 16, 2017)

I know I'm reaching here but would a bad solenoid allow the tractor to try to turn over but not get fuel to the injectors??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you lost power to the fuel solenoid, that would be just like turning the key off.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jclark65,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

See item #27 on attached parts diagram. Stop solenoid. This solenoid shuts off the fuel at the injection pump to kill the engine. You should hear a "click" from this solenoid when you turn the key on. If not, pull the solenoid, hold the body against a good ground, and observe for actuation when the key is turned on. Note that Messick's has 80 of these solenoids in stock, so that tells us it is a high frequency failure item. You will probably have to replace this solenoid. 

But, you may have created another problem. According to tractordata.com, your fuel tank holds 7.1 gallons, so you probably did not run out of fuel. However, when you opened the fuel filter, you probably admitted air into the system, therefore you may have to bleed air out of the system as Colliam7 described.


----------



## jclark65 (Feb 16, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy jclark65,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


Sixbales,
Thank you very much for the info!! I will check it out.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Good call Bales.. 
& yes, the engine will turn over when the shut off solenoid on the inj. pump goes bad..
It just unscrews from the block.. A big pair of channel loc pliers will do the trick.
Loosen the lines AT THE INJECTORS to bleed the air.. They don't have to come off, just loose a couple of turns.
You can try to start it without the solenoid but you'll have to screw it back in to shut it off.
Good luck.


----------



## CreekphotoJack (Aug 16, 2020)

> I've tried to start it and the starter is turning along with the fan but the engine acts like its not getting fuel or fire. There is no sputter or combustion. No big noises when she quit, it just stopped like I had turned the key off.
> I'm looking for some suggestions from the pros of where to look before I Call in a mechanic and start spending$$.
> Thanks for any help,
> Jeff


Hi All, I just discovered this web-site. I ran out of diesel (Ford 1310) on a hill. Sputtered and died. Wouldn't restart after refilling the tank. Blew the fuel line to the tank and refilled the filter bowl. There was air in the line downstream of filter bowl to the fuel pump. So, I propped up the fuel line from the fuel pump and poured some fuel in it. Then, I cranked the engine and it started. I reconnected the pump fuel line to the filter bowl. Cranked again, it started, ran rough for a couple minutes. I guess I lucked out. (my air bleed screw on the fuel pump is kinda frozen. How do I get it open?)


----------



## CreekphotoJack (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi All, I just discovered this web-site. I ran out of diesel (Ford 1310) on a hill. Sputtered and died. Wouldn't restart after refilling the tank. Blew the fuel line to the tank and refilled the filter bowl. There was air in the line downstream of filter bowl to the fuel pump. So, I propped up the fuel line from the fuel pump and poured some fuel in it. Then, I cranked the engine and it started. I reconnected the pump fuel line to the filter bowl. Cranked again, it started, ran rough for a couple minutes. I guess I lucked out. (my air bleed screw on the fuel pump is kinda frozen. How do I get it open?)


----------

